# Sticky  Welcome to the Cavs Forum: New? Just looking? Long Time Lurker? Check this out.



## Pioneer10

Hey, 

First of all, welcome to the Cavs board - the home of the best game threads anywhere on the Net. I hope you like what you see. If you are a first time visitor hopefully you'll come back. If you have checked the board out before but haven't signed up, I would urge you to do so.

The upcoming season is about to begin, and what better way to ring in the new year with new posters. On behalf of all of our Cavs moderators and posters I would like to say, any addition to our discussion would be valuable. 

Whether you're a casual Cavs fan, or die hard like the rest of us. We are always looking for new members. 

So stop lurking, sign up and let us hear what you got.

Thanks,

P10
<!-- / message --> <!-- sig -->


----------

